# Diva



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Thought i would upload a new pic of Diva she is now 4 mths and went too her first show yesterday which didn't phase her LOL (she wasn't showing just getting used too the noises) Divas big brother Carlin went BOB and Best puppy in breed yesterday we were really excited but the pics my daughter took didn't turn out! 

Diva met her new friend she will see him at every show now (my friend owns him)









Morgan (the smooth is trying too sleep Diva doesn't want too)









Chill out time but Diva is too nosey LOL









Hope you like!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO sweet they are! I like that they are friends who match! haha!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL i didnt think of there colour thing HAHA


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

She's lovely well done on ur fab results


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you Chloe!! I was well chuffed as he is still very much a baby!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still very jealous that you got her  haha she is perfect!!
Perry said well done to his little brother on his fantastic result  xxx


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you Louise and defo no need your little pandora is stunning!
Carlin said too tell perry thank you from his little bro!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol no one on here knows about pandora yet  guess they do now lolol


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh **** Louise i am sorry i thought they didnt as i seen pics of her on here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Its ok I will do a post soon, maybe hollie will post the photo she took of her when she picked up eva x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Hollie post please LOL
DIVA is really pleased you like her louise!!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwwww and congratulations on the win xx


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Oooo are diva and pandy cousins? Are reggie and hero brothers? X


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

see i dont know tell me a few names in ped through pm and i will tell ya but i seen both at crufts last year and i fell in love with hero more than reg (hes more over done on the head)


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Diva is really lovely  and congrats on Carlin's win 

I see some hints for photos of pandora lol

URL=http://img811.imageshack.us/i/dscf7017.jpg/]







[/URL]

This one is my brother giving her a little cuddle. He had this look on his face like "do I have to give her back"! She just looks like "Woaaah why am I this far off the ground". 



I think Eva misses the pups at night, she keeps hoarding objects in her bed and snuggling up to them, last night it was a shoe and her foodbowl (it was metal lol can't have been comfy). She got in feodore's bed with him the other morning, I think she liked that.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't hollie or I will cry  or send pandora to stay with her mummy I feel sooo sad for her! 
Thanks for the photos of my baby  can't wait to get her!!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

She will be ok she has Feo, it's just a massive transition, she was used to being arround lots of chihuahuas and now there is only feo for company at night. I've given her a teddy in her bed tonight. I'm going to stop hijacking little Diva's thread now lol x


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

wow, both Diva and Pandora look gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They are very very gorgeous, I agree!


----------

